# Goat in a rabbit cage!!! *picture*



## ksj0225 (Nov 19, 2010)

OMG!  He wasn't hurt, so don't worry!!!  But oh my goodness the learning curve for new goat owners is funny!!!!  

The rabbit cage is empty and wasn't latched, he climbed in and the door shut!!!  My four year was more upset than the goat was!!!

There is a cage on top that has a chicken in it!!!


----------



## glenolam (Nov 19, 2010)

Guess he just wanted some alone time!


----------



## lilhill (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## ChickenGirl11 (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## elevan (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm learning too that the babies can get into SO much trouble!

I am constantly finding my little pygmy (who is only a month old) in odd places...sleeping in the hay rack...curled up inside of an old pallet...and just the other day she managed to find her way into the buck's pen! Oh my! She's gonna be a handful!


----------



## warthog (Nov 19, 2010)

Maybe he's got an identity crisis.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 19, 2010)

Ohhhhh No!!!  A chicken on top of him????  Is that what you said?  

Yuk...poor goatie...he probally was'nt happy with his alone time after realising a chicken was living above him!!!    

Goaties..always something!!!  Crazy!


----------



## freemotion (Nov 19, 2010)

Awwww!  Silly goatie!


----------



## ksj0225 (Nov 19, 2010)

So I finally got to get a good look and oh he is dirty!!!  Can you give a goat a bath in the cold weather???


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 22, 2010)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> So I finally got to get a good look and oh he is dirty!!!  Can you give a goat a bath in the cold weather???


I do not recommend getting him wet when it is cold.  He could get sick.  Wipe him down with a damp cloth and make sure he is dry.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 22, 2010)

There is no end to the trouble goats can get into...


----------



## Ariel301 (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh, the things they find to get into...I like to let my kids loose to play around the yard in the evenings when they are little, and it never fails that at least once a week, I will not be able to find one kid. We will search and search, and no kid. Just as we give up, it will mysteriously appear again from who knows where. When my buck was little, he would squeeze underneath cars in the driveway for a nap in the shade! Another would crawl up under the tarps over the hay stack and wedge himself between two bales. They liked to get in the chicken coop and sleep in the nest boxes too; it seems like they prefer to nap in really secure, tight areas. Even my adult goats seem to like to sleep inside an inclosure with their backs against a wall, even if the wall is just chain link fence. I guess it makes them feel safe, which is probably what your little guy was going for. 

You may be able to brush the nastiness off. If he really needs a bath when it is cold, I'd bring him inside and wash him in the bath tub, then keep him in there until he is fully dry again. Then again, my LaMancha kids are a good deal smaller than those big chunky Boer babies, so you might not be able to get away with that!


----------



## rebelINny (Nov 24, 2010)

Funny Funny boy! Goats are so crazy, guess that's why I love 'em. We are so much alike HAHAHA!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 28, 2010)

Awe!!!!  It's 2 cute!!!!!


----------



## savingdogs (Nov 28, 2010)

Very cute! Goats are so funny and curious. Gotta love em.


----------

